# Miscellaneous Adjustments



## Mazikeen44 (5 mo ago)

I started noticing this a few weeks ago. Does anyone know what it's from?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

That was supposed to be for me. 

I'll dm my venmo keep $10 for being honest


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you go into your wallet and see if there's any information on the adjustment? Could it be a tip?


----------



## Mazikeen44 (5 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Did you go into your wallet and see if there's any information on the adjustment? Could it be a tip?


This is my third week receiving it. I cannot click anywhere on it. That is the most detail I have received. It does only appear after midnight at the end of the week. Usually around 230am.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mazikeen44 said:


> This is my third week receiving it. I cannot click anywhere on it. That is the most detail I have received. It does only appear after midnight at the end of the week. Usually around 230am.


If you going to the menu and scroll down to wallet, click on wallet and then click on the arrow to the right of the dollar amount in your wallet. That brings up all Financial transactions done on your account. Once you find the adjustment, click on that and it should give you some info.. Maybe? Possibly?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mazikeen44 said:


> This is my third week receiving it. I cannot click anywhere on it. That is the most detail I have received. It does only appear after midnight at the end of the week. Usually around 230am.


Same amount?


----------



## Mazikeen44 (5 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same amount?


No. First week was $9, second was $35, then $42.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mazikeen44 said:


> No. First week was $9, second was $35, then $42.


That is strange. Go to your wallet. Tap the three lines, 
scroll to wallet. Tap it, then tap. Then tap the > on the balance line. 

This will give you a breakdown of your transactions. Find the $42 deposit and see if there's a description


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Whatever you do, DON’T call Uber support and ask them what it is. If you do, they’ll freeze your account, spend the next several months investigating, then accuse you of fraud and permanently deactivate you.
Shhhhhh…let sleeping dogs lie…


----------



## TheElasticTuba (4 mo ago)

Made an account just to comment on this. Been happening to me. $40ish last week, $25 this week. Only comes in after the Uber week is considered finished (so 1-2am Monday morning). My best guess is surge adjustments? I drive a lot during peak times where the map is lit up like a christmas tree, so it’s not unthinkable that when I took a few trips, what my app showed for surge and what Uber had weren’t in sync, but even then I would think Uber would put that as an adjustment under that trip itself so idk. No information to be found anywhere, in the app or on the site.


----------



## Stormy Mama Pup (4 mo ago)

I’ve been getting them too. 2 weeks ago I got about $59, didn’t get one last week as I only worked maybe 3 hours because my dog was sick all week and then I got $122 last night. I only do deliveries as my exhaust needs fixing so I won’t do rides again until that’s fixed. Since delivery drivers don’t get that fuel surcharge, maybe that’s the fuel discharge pay that ride only drivers get? I asked two other people I know in my market if they are getting it…one who does both rides and deliveries gets them weekly but the other one who does rides only doesn’t get the adjustments.


----------



## TheElasticTuba (4 mo ago)

Stormy Mama Pup said:


> I’ve been getting them too. 2 weeks ago I got about $59, didn’t get one last week as I only worked maybe 3 hours because my dog was sick all week and then I got $122 last night. I only do deliveries as my exhaust needs fixing so I won’t do rides again until that’s fixed. Since delivery drivers don’t get that fuel surcharge, maybe that’s the fuel discharge pay that ride only drivers get? I asked two other people I know in my market if they are getting it…one who does both rides and deliveries gets them weekly but the other one who does rides only doesn’t get the adjustments.


I only do rides and I am getting them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well what the shit? I just went and looked and I haven't received any. I do rides only


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It could be adjustment to fares that they paid you less on or possible tips that the system didn’t pay you.


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Whatever you do, DON’T call Uber support and ask them what it is. If you do, they’ll freeze your account, spend the next several months investigating, then accuse you of fraud and permanently deactivate you. Shhhhhh…let sleeping dogs lie…
> View attachment 671644


 This is a nice smoke screen you blew up Makizee44,s ass!


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

The ONLY way to find why you were paid a (misc. adjustment) is by contacting Uber support. For no one here seems to know and the app does not describe it. I can tell you Uber did not pay you this adjustment by accident. Opps... we paid you by mistake! Really? Is that what REALLY happened???


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

BTW, my adjustment was for $109.


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It could be adjustment to fares that they paid you less on or possible tips that the system didn’t pay you.


No that isn't it... I keep up with earnings to make sure that I got paid the tips. Seems that my $109 adjustment came out of nowhere.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's an from surged rides. Like when we used to get more on some surged rides when we were paid per mile, I think they are paying in lump sum. I'm can't be 100% sure, but ...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

bradkbotkin said:


> This is a nice smoke screen you blew up Makizee44,s ass!


Not a smoke screen. Driver beware.


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

Diamondraider said:


> Not a smoke screen. Driver beware.





Boca Ratman said:


> I'm pretty sure it's an from surged rides. Like when we used to get more on some surged rides when we were paid per mile, I think they are paying in lump sum. I'm can't be 100% sure, but ...


I don't do rides... just Uber eats. And I don't ever see "surge" anything. Only so called hotspot areas which to me is useless.


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

Diamondraider said:


> Not a smoke screen. Driver beware.


Okay, if it makes you feel better - I don't plan on inquiring anyways. But if they ever charge me or deduct anything from me - you can bet I'll be on their ass about!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally received one this week and looking back I received one a couple weeks ago as well. Mine this week was a whole whopping 13 cents. The one a couple weeks ago was a little over $1 😅


----------



## bradkbotkin (5 d ago)

I know how embarrassed to must feel to write home about it. I my case, I only accept offers that allow me to make a $1/mile. If a trip calls for 3 miles then I am looking to see $6 for that trip - because I have to drive back! Certainly I accept offers that fall a little short of this criteria because there are plenty of offers that pay a little more than my criteria... and so it averages out. And I never even bother to start my car for any offer under $4. Let's face it... I'm NOT someone's 2 bit gofer (go for this/that). So have you been accepting cheap offers maybe?


----------

